# Combined map of all commuter lines in NY-NJ?



## Texan Eagle (May 9, 2012)

I am planning a day out riding all the various commuter rail and light rail lines existing out there in PA-NJ-NY area and one big problem I am facing in planning my day is the large number of independent entities operating the services and the absence of a comprehensive cumulative map that would show ALL the commuter and light rail lines existing out there. For example, there is Amtrak, SEPTA, PATH and NJ Transit separates out its Rail and Light Rail into two different maps so its very confusing to figure out where connections exist. If anyone knows of any good comprehensive map that covers all lines, please direct me to it. I am specifically interested in the area around Trenton-Newark-Hoboken-Secaucus and surroundings.


----------



## SubwayNut (May 9, 2012)

This is the ugly diagram you need of all rail lines in New Jersey including the commuter rail system, the 3 light rail lines and PACTO and PATH. It is also available (if you can find it) in a printed brochure that also includes a map of SEPTA, a separate diagram of PATH, and a small NYC Subway System on the back.

The MTA's the map has a subway map on one side and it's commuter rail lines, Metro-North and the LIRR on the other side.

Also, handy to know, the only lines in the region to use POP are NJT's Light Rail Lines and don't offer day passes tickets are valid for a certain amount of time of travel (round-trips can be made on the same single ticket as long as the trip is within the time limit): an hour for the Newark City Subway, two hours for the River Line and 1.5 hours for the Hudson-Bergin Light rail which charges a higher fare than the other two.


----------



## Texan Eagle (May 9, 2012)

Thanks!



SubwayNut said:


> Also, handy to know, the only lines in the region to use POP are NJT's Light Rail Lines and don't offer day passes tickets are valid for a certain amount of time of travel (round-trips can be made on the same single ticket as long as the trip is within the time limit): an hour for the Newark City Subway, two hours for the River Line and 1.5 hours for the Hudson-Bergin Light rail which charges a higher fare than the other two.


So what you are saying is, if I purchase a single ticket for Hudson-Bergin Light Rail line and hop on from Hoboken, go to some station, say, Exchange Place and sometime later board the train in other direction back to Hoboken, completing the entire journey in 1.5 hour, I need to pay only once? In other words, the return journey would be "free" as to speak?

Off-topic: Do you have any suggestions for the best place to go to along the Hoboken shore to get good pictures of the Manhattan skyline, especially the Freedom Tower? Is the A-Pier just outside Hoboken Terminal good enough or are there better viewing places somewhere down south along the Light Rail's route?


----------



## Trogdor (May 9, 2012)

Right around Hoboken terminal offers some pretty spectacular views of Manhattan. Not sure if that's called A Pier or what, but when I was there last fall, I took PATH to Hoboken, walked around and got some decent photos.


----------



## jis (May 19, 2012)

Best views of WTC are from Liberty State Park, but it does involves a bit of a walk from the Liberty State Park HBLRT Station. The second best IMHO is from Exchange Place.

Here is a picture I took of the original WTC from Liberty State Park:


----------

